# Oberon case, nice but does anyone have an issue...



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

... Where when the case is closed it presses the prev page button down and I got a black colored one and it seems to let the ink rub off slightly. I am worried that the button being pressed down all the time will cause issues.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, BeastMD, I see you're new. Glad to have you here.

I have an Oberon Hokusai wave cover and have been using it since the beginning of November. It has a black interior. I don't have either of the problems you have described. My Kindle attaches with Velcro.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally I have had no trouble with the ink in the Oberon cases although I've had serious problems with the Vizu travel cases. I also have not had trouble with the previous page button. Mine gets pressed down accidentally if I move the Kindle around in the case too much, but that's more my fault than anything else. If your case is so tight that the previous page button is constantly pressed down, you might want to ask them to swap yours with a different one, they are handmade so there's minor differences from case to case.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received mine last week and have no issue with buttons being pressed accidentally. Someone else on the board had a problem and Oberon switched it for her.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had my Oberon for months and have had no problems. No ink transfer, no issues with pushing buttons. Oberon does have incredible customer service. If you call them, I am sure they will help you.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I was worried about the previous page button getting pushed to but its turned out not to be a problem at all. The strap holds it in place and its loose enough not to press the button.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, mine definitely does press it down when closed all of the time, its not an issue when opened. I emailed them and they are sending me a new cover and a prepaid shipping label to send this one back. They were very prompt, I am very impressed with them so far.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

BeastMD said:


> Yes, mine definitely does press it down when closed all of the time, its not an issue when opened. I emailed them and they are sending me a new cover and a prepaid shipping label to send this one back. They were very prompt, I am very impressed with them so far.


Ive never tried it closed. I always put it in sleep mode or turn it off before i close it. Maybe closing does put more pressure on the strap.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BeastMD said:


> Yes, mine definitely does press it down when closed all of the time, its not an issue when opened. I emailed them and they are sending me a new cover and a prepaid shipping label to send this one back. They were very prompt, I am very impressed with them so far.


That sounds similar to the problem Atunah had...they also responded quickly with an offer to replace her cover with a new one.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I had a problem with mine, but it was more the opposite. Although it was tight even when closed and slightly pressing down, it really tightened up when I opened the cover and tried to fold it back, I could not use it as it pressed the previous page constantly. 

I contacted Oberon and they send me a new one with a return label right away. The new one works perfect. Great customer service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I have noticed a slight quirk with my cover. Sometimes when I close it and pick it up certain ways, apparently the alt and font buttons get pushed and then either the page forward or page back button gets pushed. The result is that although I always put it in sleep mode first, sometimes when I pick it back up my book is in a much different location.

This is not enough of a problem for me to ask for an exchange. I just know now to be ready for it and be sure to place a bookmark before putting it to sleep.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe try taking it off and putting it back on? I dont seem to have this problem.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

BeastMD said:


> ... Where when the case is closed it presses the prev page button down and I got a black colored one and it seems to let the ink rub off slightly. I am worried that the button being pressed down all the time will cause issues. Thanks


I have a skin on mine and have had no issues with ink transfer from the cover.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, getting mixed responses. Perhaps you should contact them and see what they say.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I received mine today and had a little trouble with it at first. When waking-up the Kindle the buttons remained held down (confused the hell out of the poor thing too) and I found the prev-page button was causing a bit of a problem pushing down the button. The prev-page button was partly due to a poor job of insertion on my part (first thing to check) but it was still prev-paging when I fixed that.

I removed the Kindle and used a strong metal rod to ever-so-gently work the leather a bit to loosen it a bit. When I put the Kindle back in, it was fine: everything held securely but not pressing buttons. It's not uncommon to have to adjust new leather products so I wasn't too surprised that the straps needed a bit of breaking-in. (Note, I only worked the leather, I didn't do anything to alter the anchoring -- if you work it _that_ hard... 

It only took a few minutes so it's not that hard and I can now use the Oberion cover like the original (except that I'm not afraid the battery-cover is gonna come loose and spill the rather expensive Kindle all over the floor.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

Got my replacement case and its much better and no dye rubbing off...


----------



## Rivers (Nov 2, 2008)

No rub off on the buttons on mine, but rub off on the right edge.  Next to the scroll thingy...  It made me nervous that my screen would get stained until I realized it was the leather not the wool leaving ink on my kindle.  I doubt I'll send it back for that...


----------

